# Chamarra, Casaca, chaqueta o qué?



## Gigibv

Hola
Tengo un lío con el nombre de una prenda. En mi país la llamamos casaca. Me refiero a una prenda exterior de vestir o casual, sea de cuero, corduroy, drill, con mangas y abierta por delante con cierre o botones, ajustada al cuerpo o de corte recto y que llega hasta la cintura o caderas. 

A veces suelo usar chaqueta y sé que también la conocen como chamarra

Pero como estoy escribiendo algo que leen personas de otros países (mayoritariamente España y México) quisiera pedirles que me ayuden a encontrar una definición más "universal" que pueda ser más entendible a todos... 
Gracias!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esto es una chamarra o chaqueta. En algunas regiones (de México) se usa más una que otra porque chaqueta también puede significar masturbación masculina.

Casaca no se usa para esta prenda por acá. Le dicen casaca a la que usan los líderes en las vueltas ciclistas, o los comentaristas a las camisetas de los jugadores de futbol.


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí, *chaqueta*. Ni *chamarra* ni _*zamarra*_. 
*Casaca* se le dice al *frac.*


----------



## Gigibv

Y cazadora?


----------



## ManPaisa

Gigibv said:


> Y cazadora?


 
Creo que en España.  Que lo confirmen los del otro lado.


----------



## mirx

Te propongo que utilices "chauqeta", en México  va a causar muchas risas pero todos te van a entender.

Cazadora en México es un tipo de chamarra, es más bien holgada y siempre llega hasta abajo de las nalgas.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Por acá, también "*chaqueta*". Casaca, en este sentido no se entendería en lo absoluto. Para nosotros, "casaca" es sinónimo de "paja", "mentira", nada que ver con la prenda de vestir.


----------



## Södertjej

En España cazadora puede ser, por ejemplo, las típicas chaquetas de cuero de los moteros o de los pilotos antiguos, en general se distinguen porque se abrochan con cremallera y al cerrarla queda cubierto todo el torso, pueden tener diferentes materiales y modelos. Más abajo de la cadera no suelen llegar. 

Chaqueta es un nombre más genéricos y se suele asimilar a formas más rectas, puede tener más variedad de formas, desde una americana (creo que en América lo llaman saco) o un blazer a una chaqueta de punto de las que llevan las abuelas o más modernas, que también se llaman aquí rebecas. La casaca es un tipo de chaqueta más larga ya sea de diseño moderno, o se asocia con uniformes antiguos, pero siempre cubre el trasero. Zamarra lo he oído para camisetas como las de los jugadores de fútbol. Chamarra no creo que sea de uso habitual por aquí, yo no sabría qué aspecto imaginarle.


----------



## Gigibv

Södertjej said:


> En España cazadora puede ser, por ejemplo, las típicas chaquetas de cuero de los moteros o de los pilotos antiguos, en general se distinguen porque se abrochan con cremallera y al cerrarla queda cubierto todo el torso, pueden tener diferentes materiales y modelos. Más abajo de la cadera no suelen llegar.



Ohh que pena que no pueda poner links.. pero la prenda que describo es muy parecida a tu link de los pilotos 

Creo que me estoy inclinando por chaqueta... esperaré algunas respuestas más.

De todas formas, voy agradeciendo de antemano las colaboraciones de todos hasta ahora!!
Que lindos son


----------



## Södertjej

Depende de para qué país sea tu texto. Si es España, por lo que dices es una cazadora. Si buscas una palabra que valga para España y México, mal asunto, no se usan las mismas. Una cazadora puede en cierto modo considerarse un tipo de chaqueta, pero en general aquí no se llama chaquetas a las cazadoras y en México no te vale ese término.

Puedes poner enlaces dejando espacios en blanco en lugar de poner puntos: www nombre com.


----------



## Yuturna

Hola:

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho Södertjej sobre las diferencias de prendas en España, excepto en que yo sí he oído muchas veces hablar de zamarras o chamarras. Suelen ser de corte deportivo, más largas que las cazadoras y a veces también de tejido más ligero, como la chamarra de ToñoTorreón.


----------



## Gigibv

Södertjej said:


> Depende de para qué país sea tu texto. Si es España, por lo que dices es una cazadora. Si buscas una palabra que valga para España y México, mal asunto, no se usan las mismas. Una cazadora puede en cierto modo considerarse un tipo de chaqueta, pero en general aquí no se llama chaquetas a las cazadoras y en México no te vale ese término.
> 
> Puedes poner enlaces dejando espacios en blanco en lugar de poner puntos: www nombre com.



Es todo un trauma porque tengo lectores de diferentes países  y la verdad ya me hice un mundo con hallar palabras neutrales.... 

Y sobre como poner links!! recontra taba(*) que soy!!! no me acordé!! jajajaja.

Esta es la prenda ......  http: //img. trendencias. com /2008/ 08/hombre% 20obrero. JPG     (Es la verde)

Gracias!!!
(*) taba : Aquí en Perú... TONTA!!!


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España se usa chaqueta/chaquetón y cazadora para ese tipo de prenda. También se entiende aunque se use menos lo de zamarra o chamarra. Casaca no se usa. El problema es que como ya han dicho, chaqueta también le llamamos a otro tipo de prendas como las americanas etc.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Me olvidaba de que auqnue teóricamente el abrigo debe ser largo muchas veces también le llamamos abrigo a esa prenda.


----------



## pickypuck

Eso es un chambergo (añadiendo más leña al fuego )


----------



## Gigibv

pickypuck said:


> Eso es un chambergo (añadiendo más leña al fuego )




Yo le llamo sacón y mi abuelo gabán.... 

Puff ya me fui por las ramas. Sigo pensando que debería ser chaqueta lo más neutral, no?


----------



## Farro

Añade también "chupa" muy usado en España de forma coloquial.


----------



## Södertjej

Es verdad, chambergo, no la recordaba. Gracias Pickypuck, aunque para mí chambergo es más tipo chaquetón, es decir, más largo que una cazadora. Para mí serían chambergos los dos modelos de la izquierda de la foto, ahora que la he visto.

Por eso mismo no creo que se le pueda llamar chaquetón en España a la prenda de la derecha, sí las dos de la izquierda, pero la de la derecha es demasiado corta y estrecha para entrar en la categoría de chaquetón. Es claramente una cazadora, una chupa, es decir, palabras que se usan en exclusiva en España, por lo que dicen los demás compañeros. 

Mi opinión: con tanta limitación para usar un término ajustado ya que tiene que ser una palabra que se entienda en varios sitios se me ocurren dos alternativas.

1. Poner ambos términos con una barra: cazadora/nombre adecuado en México para esa prenda si sólo se va a usar en esos dos países.

2. Poner chaqueta que aunque no sea lo más preciso es lo menos conflictivo y lo más comprensible en todos lados. Al fin y al cabo, no deja de ser un tipo de chaqueta.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo a mis alumnos les enseño la palabra chaqueta para las chamarras, sacos, cazadoras, etc. Les digo que en la región de donde yo soy le llamamos chamarra, pero que chaqueta es más común en muchos lugares.
Al principio fue muy difícil para mí el decirle a una chamarra chaqueta.
Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Gigibv said:


> Es todo un trauma porque tengo lectores de diferentes países  y la verdad ya me hice un mundo con hallar palabras neutrales....
> 
> Y sobre como poner links!! recontra taba(*) que soy!!! no me acordé!! jajajaja.
> 
> Esta es la prenda ......  http: //img. trendencias. com /2008/ 08/hombre% 20obrero. JPG     (Es la verde)
> 
> Gracias!!!
> (*) taba : Aquí en Perú... TONTA!!!



Gigibv, no consigo abrir el link. ¿Puedes volver a ponerlo?
Gracias


----------



## Södertjej

Tienes que quitarle los espacios Lady Jekyll, Gigibv no puede poner los links completos aún.

http://img.trendencias.com/2008/08/hombre%20obrero.JPG


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> Tienes que quitarle los espacios Lady Jekyll, Gigibv no puede poner los links completos aún.
> 
> http://img.trendencias.com/2008/08/hombre%20obrero.JPG



¡Muchas gracias, Södertjej! ¡Ahora sí que sí! 

Pues vista la chaqueta verde de la foto, en España, sin ninguna duda, se la llamaría cazadora, porque es la típica "cazadora de aviador". 

Saludetes


----------



## Ibermanolo

pickypuck said:


> Eso es un chambergo (añadiendo más leña al fuego )


 
¡Pues es verdad!


----------



## Gigibv

lady jekyll said:


> Gigibv, no consigo abrir el link. ¿Puedes volver a ponerlo?
> Gracias



Ahi va

http: //img. trendencias. com/2008 /08/ hombre obrero.JPG (todo sin espacios, salvo entre "hombre obrero", allí si hay un espacio  )


Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!  Chaqueta será, ¡El pueblo ha hablado!


Graaaaaciassss!!!


----------



## Viviana W

Hola 

Aquí en Argentina decimos campera o abrigo (palabra ésta última general)

Saludos, Viviana


----------



## Bashti

Gigibv said:


> Hola
> Tengo un lío con el nombre de una prenda. En mi país la llamamos casaca. Me refiero a una prenda exterior de vestir o casual, sea de cuero, corduroy, drill, con mangas y abierta por delante con cierre o botones, ajustada al cuerpo o de corte recto y que llega hasta la cintura o caderas.
> 
> A veces suelo usar chaqueta y sé que también la conocen como chamarra
> 
> Pero como estoy escribiendo algo que leen personas de otros países (mayoritariamente España y México) quisiera pedirles que me ayuden a encontrar una definición más "universal" que pueda ser más entendible a todos...
> Gracias!


 Para mí sería una cazadora o una chamarra. La palabra "chamarra" viene de "zamarra" que es una prenda rústica, propia de pastores, de cuero con pelo por dentro. Creo que por eso se habla más de "chamarra de cuero" aunque también se puede hablar de una "cazadora de cuero". Tanto la cazadora como la chamarra son cortas a la cintura y con botones o automáticos. En el fondo, es la misma cosa.  Chaqueta es una prenda más formal, por ejemplo, la chaqueta de un traje, un blazer, etc. Casaca nos hace pensar en siglos pasados o en la chaqueta de un chaqué. Te hablo de mi tierra. Supongo que en otros lugares se usarán otras palabras.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bashti said:


> Para mí sería una cazadora o una chamarra. La palabra "chamarra" viene de "zamarra" que es una prenda rústica, propia de pastores, de cuero con pelo por dentro. Creo que por eso se habla más de "chamarra de cuero" aunque también se puede hablar de una "cazadora de cuero". Tanto la cazadora como la chamarra son cortas a la cintura y con botones o automáticos. En el fondo, es la misma cosa.  Chaqueta es una prenda más formal, por ejemplo, la chaqueta de un traje, un blazer, etc. Casaca nos hace pensar en siglos pasados o en la chaqueta de un chaqué. Te hablo de mi tierra. Supongo que en otros lugares se usarán otras palabras.


Es similar en Sonora. Decimos la chamarra de cuero. El saco de un traje, un blazer y poco o casi nada se escucha lo de chaqueta. 
Chaquetero=persona que hace tranzas/engaños.
Saludos


----------



## Voleala

Farro said:


> Añade también "chupa" muy usado en España de forma coloquial.



Chupa quiere decir "cazadora de cuero" ¿no?. Nunca he oído llamar chupa a una cazadora de otro material.


----------



## Gigibv

¿Chupa? ups! aquí en mi terruño , chupa le decimos a alguien para que tome licor o cerveza : "vamos a chupar"   Jamás me imaginé que tenía relación con una casaca de cuero ..


----------



## Voleala

Gigibv said:


> ¿Chupa? ups! aquí en mi terruño , chupa le decimos a alguien para que tome licor o cerveza : "vamos a chupar"   Jamás me imaginé que tenía relación con una casaca de cuero ..



En España sí. Aquí hay toda una discusión sobre la chupa:
http://hipocondriamods.mforos.com/1035584/6374416-la-chupa/


----------



## Södertjej

Gigibv said:


> ¿Chupa? ups! aquí en mi terruño , chupa le decimos a alguien para que tome licor o cerveza : "vamos a chupar"  Jamás me imaginé que tenía relación con una casaca de cuero ..


No se usa como verbo verbo, es solo un sustantivo, una chupa de piel -> una cazadora de cuero. Vamos a chupar no es "vamos a comprarnos una cazadora como la de Tom Cruise en Top Gun". Sería bueno que pusieras qué variedad hablas, porque español latino, no da muchas pistas. El español es una lengua latina en sí.


----------



## Gigibv

Gigibv said:


> ¿Chupa? ups! aquí en mi terruño , chupa le decimos a alguien para que tome licor o cerveza : "vamos a chupar"   Jamás me imaginé que tenía relación con una casaca de cuero ..



Me tengo que citar! y es que mi comentario sólo era una pequeña chanza.
Y como dije post atrás, y según la mayoría de las personas que se tomaron la molestia de ayudarme con sus aportaciones, el nombre más entendible para esa prenda sería Chaqueta.

gracias a todos!


----------



## AguAmor

Gigibv said:


> Yo le llamo sacón y mi abuelo gabán....
> 
> Puff ya me fui por las ramas. Sigo pensando que debería ser chaqueta lo más neutral, no?



En Mexico sí entendemos chaqueta como chamarra, pero recuerden que la picardia está simpre muy presente en nuestra mente y, seguro, mas de tres pensarían en automático en la masturbación masculina, como ha dicho TońoTorreon.
Saludos, salud.


----------



## Bashti

Perdón, pero "chambergo" no tiene nada que ver con chaqueta, ni chamarra, ni chupa, etc. etc. Un chambergo es un sombrero y viene precisamente del tipo de sombrero que llevaba un regimiento que se creó en Madrid y que tenía a su cargo la guardia personal del rey Carlos II de Austria o Carlos II el Hechizado,  que es como se le conoce en la Historia de España. Fue el último de los Austrias y el pobre era deficiente mental. El nombre viene del mariscal Schomberg. Si ahora se usa en el sentido de chamarra, debe ser una de esas cosas raras que pasan con las palabras que a veces cambian de significado por desconocimiento del original.


----------



## Södertjej

Bashti: sin duda esa que mencionas es una acepción de chambergo, pero la que conocemos algunos de nosotros es para referirse a prendas que de alguna manera deben parecerse a la que menciona la RAE en la primera acepción de chambergo.

*chambergo**, ga**.*
(De C._ Schömberg_, 1601-1656, mariscal de Francia que introdujo la moda en el uniforme durante la guerra de Cataluña hacia 1650).

*1. *adj. Se dice de ciertas prendas del uniforme del regimiento creado en Madrid durante la menor edad de Carlos II para su guardia. _Casaca chamberga_. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Argónida

Añade chamarreta también, que es una palabra muy usada por aquí, en lugar de chamarra.
Y rebeca para las chaquetas de punto.


----------

